# Why teamwork, training and safety are paramount.



## mycrofft (Jul 31, 2009)

http://www.tetongravity.com/Forums/showthread.php?t=50882

Every year we lose firefighters, EMS, and "civilians" because of too-heroic or teamwork-deficient actions. Going into grain silos, burning buildings, sewer pipes, flipped cars with gasoline:blush:, and unstable slopes in snow/mud/landslides. Jumping in to rescue swimmers when professional or trained people are at hand, or a team of two could reach instead of one swimming.


----------



## Luno (Jul 31, 2009)

*Hmmmm*



mycrofft said:


> http://www.tetongravity.com/Forums/showthread.php?t=50882
> 
> Every year we lose firefighters, EMS, and "civilians" because of too-heroic or teamwork-deficient actions. Going into grain silos, burning buildings, sewer pipes, flipped cars with gasoline:blush:, and unstable slopes in snow/mud/landslides. Jumping in to rescue swimmers when professional or trained people are at hand, or a team of two could reach instead of one swimming.



Yes, there are incidents (which can be prevented), however, there are also accidents (which cannot), and a given acceptability of risk, especially when you are in non-standard EMS work.  Ski Patrol is one of those occupations.  No matter what safety protocols are followed, it is an inherently unsafe and hazardous job.


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 31, 2009)

*Yep.*

If they weren't pro's they would be in more danger.
But notice in the article some were killed skiing off duty (I think).

There's something admirable about the heroic impulse, but it's better to be a live lion than a dead one, or a live coward, if you know the canard.


----------



## Cory (Aug 2, 2009)

Woah, when I first read the beginning of the article, all I imagined was some ski patrolers falling into magma and being melted instantly. That hit me as a shock for some reason. Anyway, you are right, it was way to dangerous for those other men to go in. But in that kind of situation, you freak out and will stop at nothing to rescue your friend, even if death is eminent. Not saying it is good or condoning it, just saying it will almost always likely happen.


----------



## rjz (Aug 2, 2009)

It seems as thoought this happens from time to time. Something bad happens, and we as a profession keep throwing people into the problem instead of taking the time to really think through our actions. we are all taught to make snap decisions and we still need to learn to slow down sometimes and really think things through. It will have to be a culture change which is hard to obtain.


----------



## mycrofft (Aug 5, 2009)

*rjz I hear you.*

Hard to stand by when the mindset of people in the business in the field are the sort who want to herocially dash in...and sometimes it works.


----------

